# Vieja Argentea!



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

Hello.

How to see what sex a Vieja Argentea is?
When is they going to be a pair? (how big)
Can anyone send me some pictures or some videos of Vieja Argentea, so i can see what sex it is or just see how beautiful they are 

Paw


----------



## Frameshift (Sep 12, 2003)

They're hard to sex. They're sexually mature around the 8" mark. Males will get longer trailing dorsal and anal fins.

Here is mine around 6-7". I'm pretty much guessing it's female.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

I just bought 6 V. Argentea 
They are about 3" 
I gave 149.70 (USD)


----------

